# You will be missed my sweet Kaos



## mysweetkaos

*GOD KNEW*
God knew that you were suffering.
That the hills were hard to climb
So He gently closed your eyelids
And whispered "Peace be thine."
In tears we watched you sinking
We watched you fade away
Our hearts were surely broken
You fought so hard to stay








But when we saw you sleeping
So peaceful, free from pain
We could not wish you back
To suffer that again
It broke our hearts to lose you
But you did not go alone
For part of us went with you
The day God called you home.​ 












*May I Go?*
May I go now?
Do you think the time is right?
May I say goodbye to pain filled days
and endless lonely nights?
I've lived my life and done my best,
an example tried to be.
So can I take that step beyond
and set my spirit free?
I didn't want to go at first,
I fought with all my might.
But something seems to draw me now
to a warm and living light.
I want to go
I really do.
It's difficult to stay.
But I will try as best I can
to live just one more day.
To give you time to care for me
and share your love and fears.
I know you're sad and afraid,
because I see your tears.
I'll not be far,
I promise that, and hope you'll always know
that my spirit will be close to you
wherever you may go.
Thank you so for loving me.
You know I love you too,
that's why it's hard to say goodbye
and end this life with you.
So hold me now just one more time
and let me hear you say,
because you care so much for me,
you'll let me go today.
Author: Susan A. Jackson








​


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Big hugs Candice. I am so sorry!


----------



## LaRen616

I'm so sorry, RIP Kaos! 

:hugs:


----------



## Loneforce

:hugs: Rip Kaos


----------



## Cheerful1

I am so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## kiya

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GSDGunner

:hugs:
I thought of you and Kaos all day yesterday and literally had a lump in my throat throughout the day.
My sincerest condolences on the loss of your sweet boy.

The world may have lost a beautiful dog, but you gained a wonderful new guardian angel. :halogsd:

RIP sweet Kaos!


----------



## Courtney

Sweet, Brave Kaos standing guard at the Rainbow Bridge.

Strength & peace to you this morning Candice.


----------



## Mary&Stella

My heart felt sympathy for you and your family, time passes and leaves us with only happy memories .

I am so sorry.


----------



## Lilie

Big hugs to you. RIP beautiful baby.


----------



## jprice103

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful baby boy. RIP Kaos!


----------



## Jax08

:hugs:

Rest peacefully Kaos.


----------



## TimberGSD2

RIP handsome boy! Big hugs to you and your family Candice.


----------



## Heidigsd

I am so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Run free at the bridge handsome boy.
So sorry for the loss of your precious Kaos. :rip:


----------



## Josie/Zeus

(((((((((((((Big hugs))))))))))))))


----------



## Ingrid

RIP Kaos...so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

My deepest condolences.


----------



## chicagojosh

sorry Candice


----------



## PaddyD

Rest in Peace, Kaos.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you find comfort that Kaos where waits he is young and strong and watches over you still. Please take care of yourselves and hug Sherman .


----------



## GSDLoverII

Godspeed Kaos :halogsd:
I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## myshepharley

I sit here in tears after reading your poems. I am truly sorry. RIP Kaos You big handsome boy....


----------



## Miss Molly May

so sorry for your loss! Rest in pease Kaos:halogsd:


----------



## RocketDog

These are hard days, Candice. Hard days. If your children are anything like mine, there will be lots of crying. We cried together. I told them even though it burned their hearts to lose him, that what he taught them about love, devotion and steadfast faithfulness was worth all that and more. Slowly you will heal--and there will be laughter again. 

One day at a time. Peace to all of you.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

RIP Kaos, run free at the bridge.


----------



## LARHAGE

I'm so sorry on the loss of your beautiful boy


----------



## fuzzybunny

I'm so sorry for your loss. Hugs


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

RIP in peace now sweet boy. You where loved so much! 
Sorry for your loss of Kaos.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Snickelfritz

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CarrieJ

Condolences, sympathy, and empathy for your loss.
I am sorry.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

I am so sorry for your loss. I know it's really painful now, but some day you will all be able to smile when you think of your beautiful boy and all the paw prints he left on your life. Keep those memories close. Sending lots of hugs your way! 

RIP sweet Kaos!


----------



## PupperLove

I'm so, so sorry about your boy. He'll be alive in your heart FOREVER.


----------



## shepherdmom

RIP Kaos.


----------



## Stosh

I wish all dogs were as well loved as your Kaos.


----------



## KZoppa

I'm so sorry Candice. Never forget that he went knowing he was loved beyond belief and that he is watching over you and your family now, young and strong and no longer in any pain. Sending hugs from our family to yours. 

RIP handsome boy.


----------



## Draugr

Sorry to hear about your loss . I lurked a bit in your other thread and I could tell Kaos was very special to you.


----------



## dogsnkiddos

I am so sorry. Hugs to you


----------



## Lmilr

RIP Kaos :halogsd:


----------



## Witz

As great as the pain is and will be, you would not have traded a minute without him in your life, even at the end. I look back at all I have lost and each continues to provide me with a special thought, memory and laugh. As much as I miss them I realize how much better I am to have had them in my life.

Even in there absence they leave us with many gifts.


----------



## Chance&Reno

RIP Kaos


----------



## LoveEcho

:hugs: I'm so sorry, Candice... I hope that maybe you'll have a little closure to your gut-wrenching journey the last few weeks. You'll see a little piece of him in everything you do, and someday that will make you smile. Big hugs.


----------



## NancyJ

Run free now Kaos no longer fettered by pain.


----------



## Jelpy

I'm sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. 

Jelpy


----------



## Rua

My heart breaks for you, but know that you did the right thing. RIP Sweet boy. xxx


----------



## Stosh

"Our dogs are much more than pets, they become part of our families
a departed family member can stop by once in a while to comfort us
or simply say hello 
perhaps now as you walk
an invisible shape follows you close by."

A lovely poem, I wish I knew who wrote it


----------



## Shade

I'm so sorry for your loss, may all the memories of your time together give you peace in the time to come


----------



## GSD Parent

go outside this weekend at night and look at the sky. Find the brightest star shining. That is your boy smiling down at you. I talk to my "Rush" star every night I see it. Sometimes I swear it starts twinkling alittle brighter as if it is Rush communicating back to me. My deepest condolences to you and your family!


----------



## katieliz

i am so sorry for your great loss. take care of yourself.

rest in peace kaos.


----------



## DharmasMom

I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Kaos. Run free at the Bridge, young and whole again.


----------



## Falkosmom

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## chelle

GSD Parent said:


> *go outside this weekend at night and look at the sky. Find the brightest star shining. That is your boy smiling down at you.* I talk to my "Rush" star every night I see it. Sometimes I swear it starts twinkling alittle brighter as if it is Rush communicating back to me. My deepest condolences to you and your family!


I like this. A lot.

I followed your thread but didn't know what I could really offer besides what others did. I just want to chime in now and say I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful baby boy, and I hope you can find peace now. Or soon. You took such wonderful care of him. :wub: He's such a happy boy now. 

I am so sorry for your pain.


----------



## mysweetkaos

Thank you all so much for your kind words. We are doing ok....
He passed very peacefully and was laying in my lap, with his head nuzzled between my hands...the way he laid so many times before. 
Thursday night was very rough for all of us...even Sherman kept crying. We ended up with all 3 boys in bed with me and my husband was sweet enough to sleep on the main level with Sherman.
Yesterday we went and each boy picked out a tree for Kaos, which we have planted in the yard....we now have a Weeping Cherry, a Jane Magnolia, and a Persian Lilac to honor his beautiful, albeit too short life.
We also went and bought 10 bags of Wellness Core (his favorite food, one for each year of his life) and donated them to the Humane Society in his name. The rest of the day was spent loving on Sherman......he is showing the most outward signs of pain. He hasn't eaten a full meal since K passed, and he isn't his normal wiggley can't wait to play self. He just wanders around licking all K's favorite sleeping places and then laying on them. Even outside he doesn't want to play....just lays on K's spot on the back porch.
The last couple nights have been stormy...out of habit everytime it thunders I find myself reaching over the side of my bed. Kaos always laid there during storms and I would reach out to comfort him when it thundered. Each time I did it...I grew so sad at the thought I would never be able to comfort him again....but again so relieved he is at peace now.

Thanks again for all your condolensces (sp).....it has been and continues to be a painful journey. Knowing he is pain free and in peace does help a little...it just doesn't feel like our house without him. He is sorely missed. I hope Sherman starts to feel better soon....it is hard to watch him so sad, perhaps because he doesn't try to disguise it and it is so outwardly evident. Tomorrow is his 1st Birthday, so we have a fun day planned for him...I hope it perks him and all of us up a bit.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Candice I think the trees and the donation are beautiful tributes to your Kaos. I read your poems yesterday but had to finish reading at home,they too were beautiful.I hope that you ,your husband,your boys and Sherman find peace and comfort in your memoies. I hope Sherman has a Happy Birthday.

Maggi


----------



## cta

I too, think that the trees and food donation are an amazing way to remember and honor Kaos. I hope that as each day passes, the pain subsides and you are left with nothing but happy memories of your boy. It sounds like you are doing a great job of getting both yourself and your family through this tough time. Kudos to you and may Kaos rest in peace.


----------



## Loneforce

I have to admit, I had teary eyes everytime I came here and read. I think its really nice all you did for kaos. As I read along I really wished I could have done half the stuff like you did for my Taz. He didnt have time. Stuff like the lock of hair, more pictures,the trees 'Which is really great'!!...etc.....I never thought about. I did have Taz cremated and have his ash's , collar, and favorite toy all together behind glass in the bottem of my entertainment center, for all to see. I know the depression problem you are having with your other animal. I had 2 dogs moping around for a few weeks, constantly waiting for Taz to come back thru the door. When I finally did get Taz back home, I let the other dogs see Taz's collar and urn. I think then it hit them finally. Thats when I decided to check out some breeders, not to replace Taz; but to fill a gap in the household. Plus I really wanted another shep  Since Jonas has been here, the female dogs are eating again, and playing. Call me crazy, but I swear Taz's spirit jumped out of the urn into Jonas. He does so many Taz things its unreal, and is so well behaved"for a puppy"  So a new addition might help your situation out too...I will Never forget Taz, as you will never forget Kaos. Bless you and your familly for all you did for Kaos!!! He waits at the bridge now :halogsd:


----------



## wolfstraum

so sorry for your loss....run free and happy at the Bridge Kaos...

<<hugs>>

Lee


----------



## sheps4life

RIP KAOS

This song is what the GSD is, a true friend and why we miss them so much when they leave us


----------



## doggiedad

sorry for your loss.


----------



## dakotachloe

I am so sorry for your loss, your story is really beautiful and the poems you posted spoke to me like none other. Hugs ~


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I'm so very very sorry for your loss.  May he rest in peace.


----------



## mysweetkaos

Thank you all so much. He left us with so many great memories....10 years went by way too fast. In my heart I think he was "one of a kind" , but on the other hand...I hope not because I would love to experience a relationship like that again someday. Sherman is so different from Kaos...it's probably a good thing right now. If Kaos taught him 1/2 the things he knew we are in good paws:wub:


----------



## Bridget

I am so sorry. I have been without internet the last several days. I was thinking of you and Kaos though. May he rest in peace.


----------



## bellamia

mysweetkaos said:


> Thank you all so much. He left us with so many great memories....10 years went by way too fast. In my heart I think he was "one of a kind" , but on the other hand...I hope not because I would love to experience a relationship like that again someday. Sherman is so different from Kaos...it's probably a good thing right now. If Kaos taught him 1/2 the things he knew we are in good paws:wub:


:hug:


----------



## jang

Candice-If I had 1/2 the eloquence and strength you have shown I would truly be a blessed woman--
You are an inspiration to all of us in your time of great heartache..I am sorry for your loss and pray for you and your special Kaos..Jan


----------



## mysweetkaos

Thank you all so much. All of the support and caring shown on this board has truly made the experience fell less lonely:hug: Thank you!!


----------



## elsie

:hug::hug::hug:


----------

